

Raising Money: What Not to Say and What Not to Believe - jklartss
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2012/01/raising-money-what-not-to-say-and-what-not-to-believe-officeandguyk.html#axzz1rVAYlbYD

======
wmf
It seems a little sad to see Guy rehashing such tired material, even if it is
relevant.

------
rdl
"In a recession, people are cheap or free" would be a nice memory from 2009,
but doesn't seem true now.

------
DarrenMills
"Promotional consideration paid by Microsoft." Curious.

~~~
woohoo
Ah, not so curious. He's on the MS payroll now (as he's mentioned a good 4
times in that post).

